# Schwinn B6 (I think)



## Euphman06 (Apr 10, 2013)

Picking this up and surprisingly it's coming practically out of my own backyard. I think it's a B6, I do know it's Goodyear badged but I'm trying to figure out what the tank use to say? Any info I could get would be great from the powers to be here at the cabe. Thanks!


----------



## jkent (Apr 10, 2013)

Streamliner? did you see this one? http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?40373-Original-Paint-Schwinn-B6-Green-Autocycle-For-Sale


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 10, 2013)

I didnt think streamliners had the springer forks..


----------



## spoker (Apr 10, 2013)

*lettering*

i had a black and white one just like that,it was hard to read but it said streamliner,the letters were bad like yours,mine had a springer and front and rear drum brakes,i think the later ones came with lesser equip,front struts,panther type carrier,and i think rocket ray,googl schwinn streamliner and see what tou get,or some of the bike books


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sweet, now I have something to obsess over. Any idea in value?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 10, 2013)

I believe it's a B.F. Goodrich badged Schwinn B-6. 

Value? The way it is equipped; $800.00-$1,100.00ish, depending on 

how much you can clean and straighten it up....nice bicycle there!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 11, 2013)

*Euphman*

Hey Jim,  Nice bike!. How did I miss this one?. Was it on our local CL?
Can you tell me what you paid for it?
Anyway, great bike & good luck with it..............Wayne

PS...If you can't handle the stress of owning this bike, please let me know I'll drive over
and pick it up from you.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 11, 2013)

It's not posted on craiglist, it was in response to one of my wanted ads through craigslist though. As far as price, I"m not sure I want to say yet, maybe I'll break down and blurt it out, but it's a pretty fair price


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yay, the boards are back up! but on another note I finally have this home and the tank says Streamliner so it is a streamliner, serial number dates it to 1950. Guy didn't tell me the underside of the seat needs to be welded in one spot, but the leather is real nice aged on top atleast. Seller said he wasn't even thinking about selling it until he by chance hopped on CL and was looking for a way to sell his lawn mower and looked through the wanted ads and saw my post. Said he never goes on CL if it wasn't for getting rid of a lawn mower so I think I got pretty darn lucky. So I went from thinking a B6, to a Streamliner, then back to a B6 and it ends up being a streamliner. Looks like it will clean and polish pretty decently. Got two new whitewalls and tubes thrown in the deal as well. I think I did pretty well for $160


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 11, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> Yay, the boards are back up! but on another note I finally have this home and the tank says Streamliner so it is a streamliner, serial number dates it to 1950. Guy didn't tell me the underside of the seat needs to be welded in one spot, but the leather is real nice aged on top atleast. So I went from thinking a B6, to a Streamliner, then back to a B6 and it ends up being a streamliner. Looks like it will clean and polish pretty decently. I think I did well for $160



B6 is the model!.. streamliner is a b6 with a different tank decal, badge and chainguard decal ..thats it!


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 11, 2013)

fatbar said:


> B6 is the model!.. streamliner is a b6 with a different tank decal ..thats it!





So I was going back and forth between the same thing essentially... (live and learn)


----------



## jkent (Apr 12, 2013)

How about I give you 2X's your $$ back and I won't complain about the seat at all I promise!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 12, 2013)

*Great deal @ $160.-*

*That's a steal -- good job -- A Schwinn B6 that was sold through BF Goodrich stores built to their specifications - BF Goodrich headbadge - BF Goodrich Chainguard decal - BF Goodrich "STREAMLINER" decals on the tank itself -- 

Below is a picture of a pre-war 1941 version of the BF Goodrich Streamliner -- there are a few differences on the pre-war versus the post-war version - with the most notable being the non-embossed style tank & the paint scheme on this tank is specific to the BF Goodrich STREAMLINER model -- 

Grease her up & get out & Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------

